# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  biến vịt con Creative Sound Blaster Live! thành Thiên nga Audigy 4/X-Fi Sound Card (phần 1)

## hoanghaodl

*Không phải ai trong chúng ta cũng có thể trang bị một card sound loại khá của Creative, với tinh thần của dân modding PC thì việc nâng cấp từ...* 

_Hiện nay mặc dù “dân chơi” âm thanh PC tại Việt Nam đã có thể trang bị cho mình một hệ thống loa giải trí cho cá nhân không còn là điều khó khăn và đắt đỏ như “ngày xưa”, nhưng không phải ai trong chúng ta cũng có thể trang bị một card sound lọai khá của Creative, với tinh thần của dân modding PC thì việc nâng cấp từ card sound dòng Live lên X-Fi trong thời gian trước mắt nhằm thỏa mãn thú vui âm nhạc của mình là không cần thiết lắm, vì bạn có thể làm cho “chú vịt trở thành chim thiên nga”. Thật ra, việc mod card sound sẽ không làm chất lượng âm thanh được cải thiện nhiều và thật hơn, nhưng bù lại thì bạn sẽ có các hiệu ứng và tùy chỉnh equalizer của Audigy nếu bạn là thần dân của nhạc Rock hay các bản Dance sôi động._

*Lưu ý:* Cách mod này chỉ có thể áp dụng cho tất cả các loại sound card Creative Sound Blaster Live! sử dụng chip EMU10k1 (từ live 4.1 đến 5.1, thường hoặc platinum đều được), trừ Live! 7.1 24bit vì card này không dùng chip EMU10k1. Ngoài ra, cách mod này còn có thể dùng cho các dòng card Sound Blaster Audigy 1, Audigy 2, Audigy 2 ZS và thậm chí là cả Audigy 4 (thường hoặc Platinum đều được)

Để bắt tay vào việc mod từ Live! series lên Audigi 4/X-Fi series bạn phải chuẩn bị những điều sau:

*Phần mềm để mod:* creative_sbl_youppax122.
*Thiết bị:* “món” tất yếu mà bạn phải có đó là Soundcard Live Blaster, trong bài ITConnect sẽ tiến hành mod card Creative Sound Blaster Live! 4.1 model CT4780 trên Windows XP.

Sau khi chuẩn bị đầy đỉ “đồ chơi” thì bây giờ chúng ta cùng bắt tay vào mod:

*Bước 1:* Download phần mềm creative_sbl_Youp-Pax Fi v2.32 theo địa chỉ sau: 

http://file.mydrivers.com/sound/YouP-PAX-VIv2.2.exe ( dung lượng 18,8MB )

​ sau khi bung nén thì làm theo các bước

*Bước 2:* gỡ bỏ driver của soundcard (khi chưa mod) và làm cho Windows ko tự nhận soundcard mỗi khi boot máy

Trước tiên bạn uninstall diver soundcard
Nhấn chuột phải vào biểu tượng Mycomputer trên desktop – chọn Device Manager
Nhấn chuột vào dấu + ngay vị trí Sound, video and game controllers – chuột phải vào soundcard – chọn Unistall



Tiếp theo, bạn chỉnh cho Windows hiện lên các tập tin và thư mục ẩn
Mở Windowsdown Explore – Trên thanh taskbar – chọn Tools – Folder Options
Trên cửa sổ mới – chọn tab View – kéo thanh trượt xuống dưới chọn dấu check vào mục Show hidden files and folders, bỏ dấu check ở mục Hide protected operating system files

 

Xong, ta vào C:\Windowsdows\Driver cache\i386, đổi tên tập tin driver thành tên bất kỳ (ví dụ đổi thành driver_old)



Sau khi đổi tên ta vào C:\WINDOWSDOWS\inf tìm 2 file có tên wdma10k1, sau khi tìm thấy, ta xóa 2 file này



Sau khi xóa file, ta vào Devices Manager kiểm tra, thấy Windows ko nhận được driver cho soundcard là thành công
bài viết sưu tầm từ (ITconnect)

----------


## phamhungimkt

*hĩ*

[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] link died rui` up len hot khac di PLS! Thanh nhiu`:d[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## gcat1

link đã được up lại rối đó bạn ah

----------


## cuuseo

admin, link die roi.............................

----------


## duonglongtrong

link die rồi .ai có cái này up lên host khác dùm.đang cần cái này.thanks

----------

